# User Title Naming - Unlocked!



## Dragoneer (Apr 27, 2008)

*UPDATED: *Because we love you, we've let all forum users have the option to customize their user title. It's our little way of saying thanks, and have a ball!

* To change your user title do the following:*

Click *User CP*
Click *Edit Profile*
Enter your custom user title under* Custom User Title*
Click* Save Changes*
. . .
Profit
*Requirements:*
Keep it PG-13 and under the 25 character limit for titles imposed by the system.  Other than that have a ball.


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Apr 27, 2008)

Insta-win dragoneer!

Got It, thanks Dragoneer!


----------



## Kyoujin (Apr 28, 2008)

DARNIT. I'm out of a job for two weeks. ;[

jkjk.


----------



## Grimfang (Apr 28, 2008)

OMG! Awesomes! I've wanted one of these things for so long.. now I don't know what to set it as..

fyi: Don't get any bright ideas like setting it as "Forum Idol". 'Forum' gets replaced by a few asterisks... *grumbles*


----------



## Dragoneer (May 15, 2008)

I fixed an issue with the forums and userranks, and in the process, I think it removed titles for regular users. It shouldn't have, but that's what it appears to have done.

Given that, user title naming will remain open for the foreseeable futures.


----------



## Takun (May 15, 2008)

*sets aside torches and pitchforks*

Wooohoooo.


----------



## Azure (May 15, 2008)

You are made of win, purple hyena dude.


----------



## Dyluck (May 15, 2008)

less than three


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (May 15, 2008)

Yay. It's nice how we now have the ranks AND the user titles.


----------



## Dragoneer (May 15, 2008)

TheGreatCrusader said:


> Yay. It's nice how we now have the ranks AND the user titles.


There are a LOT of hidden ranks, too... some that only flag when you reach a certain post number then return back to normal. Lots of easter eggs in 'em.


----------



## eternal_flare (May 15, 2008)

Dragoneer said:


> There are a LOT of hidden ranks, too... some that only flag when you reach a certain post number then return back to normal. Lots of easter eggs in 'em.



Do the first one to know the hidden rank get something?


----------



## Rilvor (May 15, 2008)

Dragoneer said:


> There are a LOT of hidden ranks, too... some that only flag when you reach a certain post number then return back to normal. Lots of easter eggs in 'em.



This is true. I like to check them out when I can.

9k rank: ITS OVER NINE THOUSAAAND!

10k rank: 
Broke the 10k barrier
still hasn't seen the sun


----------



## EternalUndeath (May 15, 2008)

Dragoneer said:


> *UPDATED: *...
> 
> * To change your user title do the following:*
> 
> ...




...But... When do we get to steal the underpants?


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (May 15, 2008)

Thank you.


----------



## Magica (May 15, 2008)

Thanks for bringing it back.


----------



## Pronema (Jul 13, 2008)

I can't have "Forum Whore" as a title.


----------

